# уполномоченный



## anisoara

I'm reading Zoshchenko's Бедность, which I imagine every Russian here knows! It's set in the 1920s and deals with the introduction of electricity into housing. I'm quite confused by who *уполномоченный* is referring to in the context of communal housing. Is Zoshchenko referring to someone responsible for housing in his own building? Or would this refer to someone with more responsibility? Or what? 

The relevant text reads:


А тут проводить свет стали.

Первым провёл *уполномоченный*. Ну, провёл и провёл.

Мужчина он тихий, вида не показывает. Но ходит всё-таки странно и всё время задумчиво сморкается.

Но вида ещё не показывает.

А тут дорогая наша хозяюшка Елизавета Игнатьевна Прохорова приходит раз и предлагает квартиру осветить.

— Все,— говорит,— проводят. И сам,— говорит,— *уполномоченный* провёл.

Что ж! Стали и мы проводить.​

I'll be grateful for your insights!

Thanks.


----------



## Maroseika

Here уполномоченный stands for уполномоченный по квартире (квартуполномоченный). Lodgers of the shared apartment (коммунальная квартира) elected someone to represent them at the housing administration and at the same time, represent administration at the apartment. This elected person looked after timely payments for the household running bills, considered conflicts among the lodgers etc.
More details here: "Обязательные правила ухода за жилищем и внутреннего распорядка в квартирах", 1932.


----------



## anisoara

Thank you very much for clarifying this, Maroseika.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Here уполномоченный stands for уполномоченный по квартире (квартуполномоченный). Lodgers of the shared apartment (коммунальная квартира) elected someone to represent them at the housing administration and at the same time, represent administration at the apartment. This elected person looked after timely payments for the household running bills, considered conflicts among the lodgers etc.
> More details here: "Обязательные правила ухода за жилищем и внутреннего распорядка в квартирах", 1932.





> Жил я, товарищи, в громадном доме. Дом весь шёл под керосином....Первым провёл уполномоченный...
> А тут дорогая наша хозяюшка Елизавета Игнатьевна Прохорова приходит раз и предлагает квартиру осветить.


I think it was more likely "уполномоченный по дому".


----------



## anisoara

Q-cumber said:


> I think it was more likely "уполномоченный по дому".



Thanks Q-cumber. Yes, that does make sense based on the context!


----------



## Maroseika

I agree that on the basis of the whole story, уполномоченный по дому would be more relevant than квартирный уполномоченный. The problem however is that I failed to find anything about such position as уполномоченный по дому. There were only house(s) administration and persons in every apartment elected to be квартирный уполномоченный.
I'm beginning to think now, that уполномоченный refers here to a more general notion: уполномоченный - authorized representative of some institution: уполномоченный по заготовкам зерна, уполномоченный по батрачеству, уполномоченный по рабочему кредиту, уполномоченный по конфискации имущества, уполномоченный по распространению журнала, уполномоченный райкома партии (examples from the texts of 1930s). In other words, уполномоченный might mean just a bigwig. Neighbours know he is уполномоченный, but do not know and do not care what or where exactly. Here is a typical usage:
"На моей памяти там ... перебывали сотни разных людей, начиная от случайных пастухов... и кончая всякого рода уполномоченными и райкомовскими работниками". [Фазиль Искандер. Созвездие Козлотура (1966)]


----------



## anisoara

Ah, yes, I see what you're saying. And that fits the general tone of the story, too - the narrator is a simple, ordinary person. In fact, using just 'the representative', without explaining it, makes it funnier.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> I'm beginning to think now, that уполномоченный refers here to a more general notion: уполномоченный - authorized representative of some institution: уполномоченный по заготовкам зерна, уполномоченный по батрачеству, уполномоченный по рабочему кредиту, уполномоченный по конфискации имущества, уполномоченный по распространению журнала, уполномоченный райкома партии


Рассказ крошечный и начинается словами: "
_Нынче, братцы мои, какое самое модное слово, а? Нынче самое что ни на есть модное слово, конечно, электрификация.

Дело это, не спорю, громадной важности — Советскую Россию светом осветить. Но и в этом есть пока что свои неважные стороны. Я не говорю, товарищи, что платить дорого. Платить недорого. Не дороже денег. Я не об этом говорю. А вот про что.

Жил я, товарищи, в громадном доме. Дом весь шел под керосином...".
_
Вряд ли речь о каком-то непонятно каком уполномоченном. Скорее всего, либо по электрификации дома, либо (менее вероятно, но в данном контексте все равно) по многим другим хозяйственным вопросам.


----------



## anisoara

Yes, but then Zoshchenko doesn't come out and say that specifically, so when translating it, perhaps it's worth not over-translating - i.e. telling too much. 

On the other hand, a native speaker of Russian reading the story will very likely have the cultural awareness to fill in the gaps that an English reader most likely will not have.


----------



## Vovan

anisoara said:


> Yes, but then Zoshchenko doesn't come out and say that specifically, so when translating it, perhaps it's worth not over-translating - i.e. telling too much.


Definitely! I had no idea you were going to translate the story.


----------



## anisoara

Yup. It's not easy!!!!


----------



## Vovan

This may be interesting:


> 1918–1928 | Музей энергии
> 
> Михаил Андреевич Шателен (1866–1957), профессор, член Комиссии ГОЭЛРО, уполномоченный ГОЭЛРО по Петрограду. При его непосредственном участии и под его руководством был составлен план электрификации Северного района





> ehto.ru/elektrika-chastnogo-doma/podklyuchit-elektrichestvo-na-dache
> 
> 22 июл. 2015 г. - На собрании товарищества выбирается _уполномоченный_ представитель, который будет вести дела _по электрификации_.


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> Вряд ли речь о каком-то непонятно каком уполномоченном. Скорее всего, либо по электрификации дома, либо (менее вероятно, но в данном контексте все равно) по многим другим хозяйственным вопросам.


Interesting guess, but it would be useful to support it by a historical evidence. As for me, I failed to find anything like that. On the "house" level there was only домком (домовый комитет), whouse members were not called уполномоченный, and as far as I know there were no house representative for any kind of utility questions.
Your last example refers to the present, and I could not find anything about house's representative for electrification. Moreover, from the plot it is clear that the house was not electrificated as a whole, each apartment could do it by itself, so it's not clear what might be the function of the house representative for electrification.


----------



## anisoara

Vovan - Thank you, those look really interesting. I'll take a look.

Maroseika - You are right. I think it will probably have to be vague. But the feedback in this thread sets some helpful, important parameters.


----------



## Q-cumber

In a word, Zoshchenco meant some V.I.P. that had a bit more rights and possibilities than other inhabitants of the big house. His actual position wasn't that important for the narration.


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Your last example refers to the present


I'll leave the link I've just found - it looks like relevant, but I can't read it through now.


----------



## anisoara

Thanks Q-cumber and Vovan.


----------

